# Personal Best on a fly at the Berry



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I had been to strawberry on a float tube over at renegade the previous week and caught 7 before noon and the wind so a week later I was itchin to get back up to those bruisers. Those who say the cuts fight like...well they don't, I believe are not fly fisherman. After those 7, largest being 22, my arm was so very tired I couldn't cast my rapala with my spinning setup, which I believe is a good problem to have. Anywho the next week, Friday the 5th, I set back up with a couple friends and we went to the ladders. I was trolling along in very shallow water when this bad boy grabs my leech. I saw the head and tail in the distance and decided I was going to let this one play for a while.
[attachment=0:3fiw7txf]happiness24.jpg[/attachment:3fiw7txf]
24 and lovely. I'll fight those cutts anyday on a fly rod.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Very nice fish!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice fish man! Nothing better than feeling those Cutts slam a leech.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Compared to a lot of other lakes, those cutts dont fight that hard. And I am a flyfisherman.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a nice fish! I need to get up there.... i say this every week, but something always comes up.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice catch. Who cares about the fight of a Berry cutt? I've had lazy ones and tough ones. They all taste great though...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice catch. Who cares about the fight of a Berry cutt? I've had lazy ones and tough ones. They all taste great though...


They fight like hell....

But the save it for the net....

Nice fish long time no see how ya been Ice Ice Baby?


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Been doin alright. Done a bit of fishin this year but afraid to post since everyone complains about hotspotting  I have been to a few new places this year and it has been a great year for fishing. Now I am getting ready for the hard deck like everyone else is. Got new ice armor suit, quickfish 6, big buddy. Can't wait to get to use em! We'll go out again this year.


----------

